# Cheapest Watches To Use Eta Movement?



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me which are the cheapest (non-replica) watch brands that use a decent automatic ETA movement?

I quite fancy having a watch with a crystal display back so that I can see the movement.

Are there any 'skeleton' type designs that allow me to see the movement from the front too?

I have a new Seamaster 300m arriving in January, so I dont want to spend big bucks on another watch, but I am facinated with auto movement at the moment and I want to have one I can have a good look at h34r: . [The Seamaster's movement is all hidden away :cry2: ]

Any suggestions for cheap ETAs with glass backs or observation wondows on the front?

I dont mind pre-owned.

Cheers!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I would say all the Swatch with an automatic movement...

Bertrand


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

At just 125 squids, I don't think you could go far wrong with one of these - RLT16B


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys,

Those :rltb: are lovely watches! - I will certainly look into these.

Are there any with observation windows in the face of the watch?

I have seen a cheap Rotaly skeleton watch but I doubt it has a particularly good movement (unless someone can suggest otherwise!)

It would be nice to see the movement without having to keep taking the watch off!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rotary-Mechanical-...0/dp/B001EN2ORE


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B...92-21/ref=nosim


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I have this Rotary which was a birthday gift from my brother...










...I expected the movement to be Chinese, but it turned out to be a Miyota - nothing really special but quality enough and it's interesting to watch, that's for sure!

EDIT: Spankone, expect your post to be deleted - we're not supposed to link to commercial sites...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry to come back with my "Swatch"... 

Yu have the "Body and Soul" model available, like this one.

Bertrand


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

some of the ETA's aint the prettiest looking movements.....how about one of the russian's with the 3313 movt's in? they seem to put glass backs on everything


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You can't get more essentially ETA than Swatch; Swatch own ETA and if they do stop selling ETA movements to other companies in 2010, then Swatch will BE ETA!

My Swatch auto has a 2824 movement - quite plainly finished but fascinating to watch...


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

chris l said:


> You can't get more essentially ETA than Swatch; Swatch own ETA and if they do stop selling ETA movements to other companies in 2010, then Swatch will BE ETA!
> 
> My Swatch auto has a 2824 movement - quite plainly finished but fascinating to watch...


Hi Chris,

Do you have a pic of your Swatch?

The other Swatch above looks really interesting.

Thanks for the pics of the Rotarys above too. These are the ones I have seen in the shops. For some reason, I have never really been a fan of the Rotary brand (although I have recently bought and am currently wearing my Rotary Navitimer copy, which has exceeded expectations) - I just tend not to like the Rotary styling.

Any other pics of Swatch skeletons would be of interest though!

- Where can I get Swatch watches from?


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

I have just seen this which blew me away!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8cB8ftBRJGM&...feature=related

What is the chance of finding something this complicated/beautiful for a reasonable price?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JustWatchMe said:


> I have just seen this which blew me away!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8cB8ftBRJGM&...feature=related
> 
> What is the chance of finding something this complicated/beautiful for a reasonable price?


  er, it depends on what you consider reasonable


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

JustWatchMe said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get more essentially ETA than Swatch; Swatch own ETA and if they do stop selling ETA movements to other companies in 2010, then Swatch will BE ETA!
> ...


I'll put one up in the morning; the dial is not pretty and there are better looking examples, but it's an unusual watch

Have a look on the bay of shame for 'Swatch automatic's...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JustWatchMe said:


> I have just seen this which blew me away!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8cB8ftBRJGM&...feature=related
> 
> What is the chance of finding something this complicated/beautiful for a reasonable price?


Nivrel is making a "cheap" minute repeater. They go for about $5,000 and the skeletonised version for around $8,000. Now if you want a gold skeleton 5min repeater IWC then it is a bit more.


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

chris l said:


> I'll put one up in the morning; the dial is not pretty and there are better looking examples, but it's an unusual watch
> 
> Have a look on the bay of shame for 'Swatch automatic's...


I had a feeling that something that beautiful would come at a price.

(Just out of interest, this it THE most beautiful movement I have ever seen-





 )

Still open to suggestions to more 'basic' skeleton models!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Zeno is making some skeleton models, also Epos has 2: one for auto and one for manual. I also seem to remember Revue Thommen were making one.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

As promised...



















Ignore the dial design if you don't like it... there are many better designs.

These are excellent value for a mechanical automatic...


----------



## JustWatchMe (Jul 15, 2008)

Very clean looking movement.

I like the idea of the transparent case too - especially if it is mainly for admiring the movement!

Do all the auto Swatches have the same movement?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

JustWatchMe said:


> Very clean looking movement.
> 
> I like the idea of the transparent case too - especially if it is mainly for admiring the movement!
> 
> Do all the auto Swatches have the same movement?


I believe so- it's a basic 2824, many date, like this one, from the mid 90's...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> JustWatchMe said:
> 
> 
> > Very clean looking movement.
> ...


Hello!

The movement in the Swatch Automatic is an ETA 2842, a simplified 2824 with cheaper parts, 23 jewels and 21600 a/h.

Like the transparent plastic case, a real back to basic watch!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > JustWatchMe said:
> ...


----------

